# Wireless Tivo



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi,
finally got round to putting a Cachecard into my Tivo (actually a failed modem forced the install). Anyway, my Tivo is nowhere near my router which is a 2Wire 2700 wireless box. Any suggestions on a good 4 port bridge to connect to it.
I have another identical 2Wire router that I have put in bridge mode, but have been told that they will not connect - which they don't, not sure why.
Another thing - sorry about this - I have had the sound drop out a couple of times since the card was installed, should I be getting worried or just coincidence?

Thanks


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

I use a Linksys WET 54G wireless bridge, about £60 if memory serves. Need to connect in wired to set it up, then after it it just works. I've even switched to running in 128 bit encrypted mode, no problems at all.


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Hokers,
2 things. Are you connecting to a 2Wire - which would mean that Linksys kit should generally connect?
The other thing is you are using a single port bridge - I need probably a 4 port as I will be linking in an Xbox (modded of course!) to it as well.
I was wondering if the WAP54G would work?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Read the later postings in this link
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=307888&highlight=logitech


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

Warble said:


> Thanks Hokers,
> 2 things. Are you connecting to a 2Wire - which would mean that Linksys kit should generally connect?
> The other thing is you are using a single port bridge - I need probably a 4 port as I will be linking in an Xbox (modded of course!) to it as well.
> I was wondering if the WAP54G would work?


The WET has a x-over switch on it so you connect directly to pc. Stick in the CD which runs and finds the h/w.

The WET is a single port, as it is a "bridge" ie it inserts istelf transparently into the system

tivo -- bridge -- wrt54gs (access point) -- rest of network

In my setup the bridge is 192.168.1.201 the tivo is .200 in normal use you CAN'T access the bridge, that's the whole point! It "disappears", think of it like an ethernet repeater....

Now if you have your broadband access (in my case cable modem) by the tele then stick the access point there. My office is 50 feet from there so that's why I setup the way I did.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm using a Netgear WGPS606 54 Mbps Wireless Print Server w/ 4-port Switch 

ADSL should be activated today so I'm not sure that it works but I've got my xbox360 and TiVo hooked into it ready to find out!


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.
The Linksys and Netgear are models that I had in mind - although exactly which ones not sure. Cipers link is spot on and I had considered the 606 as well. What I have picked up in various forums is 'compatibility between manufacturers', which brings me back to my first point. Will either of these work as a wireless bridge connected to a 2Wire router?

Once again thanks for the info.


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

Just for completeness, adsl is activated and tivo is quietly wirelessly downloading it's listings, 16 days since it's last download!


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Glad you are working 
Now if I can just be sure the wireless bridge I buy will work with 2Wire...


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Ciper,
I have looked at the link suggested and has certainly swayed me to the Linksys. Is there any difference bewten Thibor and DD-WRT ?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I used to follow the firmware developments more closely but not anymore. The Thibor release has been working rock solid for me on 3 units for over a year even in standard "access point" mode. 
They both have lots of shared features. Personally I suggest thibor unless dd-wrt has something extra you need. Read this page http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/What_is_%22DD-WRT%22%3F#Feature_List


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks - I had seen that already - these wikis are getting really good. As you say they are quite similar and I doubt the differences in feature are likely to be an issue for me, so will go with your recommendation  I have managed to get a WRT from Ebay (quite cheap - hope it is okay) - just hoping that it will connect for me. :up: 
Alternative is to uncable the Tivo and haul it upstairs to let it do an update hardwired.
(Not sure if uncable is a word?)

Anyway - thanks so far.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I've used WRT54G's and WRT54GS's as wireless bridges since Satori was first released early 2004 (?). Not had any issues with the hardware. I did this as the WRT54G's were only £32 from Ebuyer about half the price of a proper wireless bridge and/or gaming adapters at the time.

Now moved to DD-WRT (V23 6/12/05) as now require more than one device behind the bridge and this just works using WPA encryption.

They are all connecte to a NetGear DG834G no problems.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Warble dont forget to do a full clear and reset after installing the new firmware. The one time I did have a problem was when I only reset the router instead of clearing everything.

What version of WRT did you get?


----------



## Warble (Sep 2, 2002)

I got a WRT54G v2.2 (second hand).

I don't suppose any of you have connected it to a 2Wire router?

Hopefully all *will* work okay - looking forward to accessing the Tivo from the pc.


----------

